# urgent please, injection hcg tonight



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

i have had a mental block. do i snap the end of ovitrille injection and squeeze it through, it doesnt actually say on the instructions. i have used it before but cant remember!!
gotta use it tonight

thanks in advance

iwabb xx


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

Sorry I can't be of more help - but maybe phone NHS direct?

Good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't remember it's been a while hope your clinic have helped or google it YouTube as there are often info sites & demos

Wishing you luck


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guys xxxxx after alot of searching on here i found a similar question, and all i do is pull the cap off to expose the needle    sometimes i suprise myself how  i am  lol   

Panic over lol but thanks once again, now off to inject...... nite nite xxxx


----------

